# V117, Can't Play Now



## RodMcC (Sep 10, 2018)

Roamio DVR:
V117, Can't Play Now. Please try again latter. OK, then it freezes.
All the problems stated happening after the last software update.

I also have a Mini in the system, which is working fine.
Thanks for your help,
Rod


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I assume you are on TE4 (v21, Hydra) of the Tivo software and it is trying to play an ad before playing the recording.


----------



## RodMcC (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes, if the ad can't play, I get the V117 and it hangs. I'll need to check the software version, but I think that's correct. All the problems started with the last update, from about 2 months ago.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

RodMcC said:


> es, if the ad can't play, I get the V117 and it hangs. I'll need to check the software version, but I think that's correct. All the problems started with the last update, from about 2 months ago.


Call Support and ask to be removed from the pre-roll ad as it's causing this issue.

Scott


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Call Support and ask to be removed from the pre-roll ad as it's causing this issue.
> 
> Scott


Appreciate the tip. I'm getting the same thing. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes constantly happens on both Tivo's. Called Tivo and asked to be removed and they did remove it on one Tivo. My fault should have made two separate calls why would I even think they would do both even when supply both numbers.
That worked for a week now the adds are back and V117 as well.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Brighton Line said:


> Yes constantly happens on both Tivo's. Called Tivo and asked to be removed and they did remove it on one Tivo. My fault should have made two separate calls why would I even think they would do both even when supply both numbers.
> That worked for a week now the adds are back and V117 as well.


Oh shoot. So calling to have them remove it is for lost cause as it gets pushed to the system again?


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

After reading your post I just opened two tickets, one for each Tivo so I hope THIS TIME they remove it from both. Not going phone route or chat as I spent enough of my time. I will see how this "removal" works for how long.
Just as bad is the the add in the middle of the guide. If I didn't have so much invested in Tivo, I would look again at cutting the cord.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo has posted that the V117 error has been fixed.

See: Tivo Customer Support Community near the end.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> Call Support and ask to be removed from the pre-roll ad as it's causing this issue.
> 
> Scott


I was removed from ads on my Roamio Pro, but it still get V117 errors.


----------

